#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-24
<HardDisk> Hey folks, hope things are doing well with you.
<HardDisk> and hope Egypt is treating you well.
<HardDisk> I moved back to the US working in washington dc now, allah ma3akom shabab.
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-26
<Aborady> al salam 3likom
<Aborady> i just upgraded to ubuntu 11.4
<Aborady> i 've a problem
<Aborady> Blank screen after login
<Aborady> i login with no problem then Blank screen nothing apper but the ubuntu violet background with blink mouse
<Aborady> can anybody help ?
<Aborady> Menopia: hey
<Menopia> hi Aborady
<Menopia> just a second
<Aborady> ok bro tyt
<Menopia> Please try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Aborady> ctrl + alt + f2 is working
<Aborady> i tried to comment out loading glx in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Menopia> mmm
<Aborady> i also apt-get install nvidia-current
<Menopia> Just try the recovery mode, may be this fix your issue
<Aborady> i tried this too
<Aborady> i fixed all broken packages
<Menopia> I will try searching for you
<Aborady> Ok searching here too :D
<Menopia> Can you try the gnome 2 session
<Aborady> how ?
<Aborady> just gimmi quick tip
<Menopia> http://www.techrecipes.net/operatingsystem/ubuntu/natty-login-to-gnome-2
<Aborady> yes i did this too but the same result Blank screen
<Menopia> I will keep searching
<Aborady> i dunno whats this problem however upgrading was easy with no errors
<Menopia> try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Aborady> ok i gonna restart now and try and get back 2 u
<Aborady> you r eng .Ahmed right ?
<Menopia> No :)
<Menopia> Islam Wazery
<Menopia> Do you know me?
<Aborady> nice to meet u man
<Aborady> i know eng.ahmed ouda
<Aborady> in facebook group
<Menopia> Nice to meet you :)
<Menopia> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743301
<Menopia> see unknown47 replay
<Menopia> Are you hearing the login sound?
<Aborady> yes and see the login box
<Aborady> its not black screen
<Aborady> just blank
<Aborady> el 7'alfia el banafsegy 3ady bas fadya mafeesh desktop
<Menopia> aha
<Aborady> i see the mouse moving too
<Aborady> i'll try now to install xserver-xorg and get back to you
<Menopia> see this, if this bug is what you means mark the bug as also affects you
<Aborady> i saw it and i think i faced this prob before thats for black screen with no splash
<Aborady> but mine is different , difficult too :D
<Aborady> i've an expert friend who find it difficult too
<Aborady> but we'll try together
<Menopia> sorry I forgot to send you a link for the bug that I mean :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/687660
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 687660 in unity "Empty desktop after login" [Critical,Fix released]
<Aborady> lubotu3 : how can i get it
<lubotu3> Aborady: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Menopia> :D
<Aborady> :D
<Aborady> i dont know its a bot :D
<Menopia> lool
<Aborady> but i'm checking out his bug now
<Menopia> No, it's not his bug, when I sent a link to this bug, the bot only reported back it's name :)
<Aborady> i have no icons or panels
<Aborady> this bug taking about progressive desktop than mine :D
<Menopia> :D:D
<Menopia> I think this applies http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744847
<Menopia> but his Ubuntu Classic starts up fine
<Aborady> yup :(
<Aborady> so can i reinstall gnome at all ?
<Aborady> sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop-environment
<Menopia> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Aborady> ok i gonna try now
<Aborady> Nothing happened
<Aborady> did u find anything else ?
<Aborady> can i make a bug for this ?
<Aborady> Menopia: u here ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-27
<Aborady> anybody here ?
<Menopia> Aborady, yum
<Menopia> yup*
<Aborady> goodmorning islam
<Menopia> good morning Aborady
<Menopia> Are you coming to Cairo ICT?
<Aborady> mafeesh noom bardo working ?
<Menopia> And what is the status of your problem?
<Aborady> the same i did evrything i dunno what else to do
<Menopia> I think you should report it
<Aborady> yeah how can i report a bug ?
<Menopia>  using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Aborady> the good is theres alot of ppl in theats who have the same issue too
<Aborady> so i think it'll be fixed
<Menopia> I hope so
<Aborady> about reporting abug what if i cant define the fault pachage
<Menopia> I think it's in unity or ubuntu-desktop
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-28
<Aborady> anybody figured out the new issue of the blank screen and blinking cursor
<Aborady> ?
<Menopia> Aborady, sadly no :(
<Menopia> Aborady, are you from tanta?
<Menopia> I think I know you
<Aborady> Islam
<Aborady> Menopia : yes i'm from tanta
<Aborady> Menopia : u ?
<Aborady> Menopia : u here ?
<Aborady> when i type sudo gdm start
<Aborady> i got WARNING : faild to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<Menopia> Aborady, Do you know ahmed toulan?
<Aborady> yes i talked to him long time ago
<Menopia> I have some contacts of a non profit organization in tanta which gives free courses to people, can you give a free Ubuntu course there?
<Menopia> Sorry the courses is not free but for a very small amount of money
<Aborady> but i'm not very good to give ubuntu cources
<Aborady> i'm amature at all
<Aborady> I really hope i can do it
<Menopia> Just an intro course to the free softwares and how to install and use Ubuntu
<Menopia> software*
<Aborady> its ok to give what i know
<Menopia> ok and if you know anyone who can give more courses in Ubuntu just tell me or send an email to the mailing list
<Aborady> i'm professional web designer
<Aborady> and i give courses
<Aborady> hey !
<Aborady> Menopia
<Menopia> Great
<Aborady> great
<Menopia> If you want to give these courses for free
<Menopia> in the name of Ubuntu-eg team it will be more than great
<Aborady> its ok i've no problems but it has to be after my exams
<Aborady> i'll finish 15/7
<Menopia> a bit late
<Menopia> but it's not a problem at all
<Aborady> i'm free to participate anytime after 15/7
<Menopia> Can you add me in your private email
<Aborady> heres my no : 0165056875
<Menopia> my email is al.wazery@gmail.com
<Aborady> ok great
<Aborady> i just added u
#ubuntu-eg 2011-05-29
<mohamed_yosry> http://www.youtube.com/user/LiquidRockGames#p/u/9/HtX0YKufaHI
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-21
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: ping
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: pong
<thelinuxer> hey man
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/foundation-announce/2012-May/msg00008.html
<thelinuxer> I was planning to talk to you today :)
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: me 2
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: i am planning to come to egypt from 9 july to 21 july
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: i want to have a small 3 day hackfest at my place
<thelinuxer> first good luck with Gnome foundation board :)
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: but i am looking for already experienced hackers
<seiflotfy> because i have a big todo list from canonical/ubuntu
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: what help can I give you ?
<seiflotfy> and i want to get ubuntu-eg to implement it
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: please please please do1
<thelinuxer> !
<seiflotfy> 100% my intention
<seiflotfy> i have the todo list
<seiflotfy> and i just need experienced developers
<seiflotfy> 2 or 3
<thelinuxer> you gonna face a little problem with that
<thelinuxer> most of the guys have graduation projects this year
<seiflotfy> that sucks bit time
<thelinuxer> we can always check with them
<thelinuxer> a small announcement on facebook and the mailing list should do it
<thelinuxer> and of course we should mention that you only gonna choose 2-3
<seiflotfy> i want اسلام مصطفي
<seiflotfy> i never contacted him, but i went through his code on launchpad yesterday
<seiflotfy> he shows lots of promise
<seiflotfy> he seems like a good hacker
<thelinuxer> good choice I was thinking about him
<seiflotfy> he lives in sohag
<thelinuxer> i was afraid you would say he doesn't have much experience
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: expertise is not what we need
<thelinuxer> yes he lives in sohag but I think it can be arranged
<seiflotfy> expertise comes iwth time
<seiflotfy> we ne3ed to develo9p new potential
<thelinuxer> I will contact him if you want and get here in the IRC room, ok?
<seiflotfy> and he shows potential and enthusiasm
<seiflotfy> yes please
<thelinuxer> cool
<thelinuxer> anyone else ?
<seiflotfy> i need to check on islam wazery
<seiflotfy> he is around alot but never seen his code or something
<seiflotfy> so i need a link to some of his code and projects
<thelinuxer> hmmm ..
<thelinuxer> he has upload rights on some kde project
<thelinuxer> can't remember which ..
<seiflotfy> digiKam
<seiflotfy> :P
<thelinuxer> ah yes :D
<seiflotfy> I AM EVERYWHERE
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> nah kidding
<thelinuxer> lol
<seiflotfy> i did my homework and looked for potential hacker
<seiflotfy> s
<thelinuxer> that's cool
<thelinuxer> anyone else ?
<seiflotfy> i am thinking of shams
<thelinuxer> shams is not in egypt anymore :(
<seiflotfy> i think he can manage 2 or 3 hackers including me
<seiflotfy> what?
<seiflotfy> where is he?
<thelinuxer> Saudi Arabia
<seiflotfy> crap
<seiflotfy> HazRPG: you got some coding experience right?#
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: Islam seems offline right now
<thelinuxer> I will tell him you're interested to talk with him we keda
<seiflotfy> yeah thanks
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: let me show you the todo list
<thelinuxer> ok
<seiflotfy> thelinuxer: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20824/desktop-q-zeitgeist/
<seiflotfy> you have to log in to see the pad
<seiflotfy> i want to finish one taks per day
<seiflotfy> if we finish 3 tasks then we did enough contribution in code
<seiflotfy> my goal is to grow the developer base of ubuntu-eg to be able to maintain itself and grow furthur
<thelinuxer> I sure hope so :)
<seiflotfy> we spend a lot of time giving talks trying to teach people how to contribute, but i think we need to starts with ourselves
<thelinuxer> meaning ?
<thelinuxer> what do u mean by start with ourselves ?
<seiflotfy> ubuntu-eg should contribute code
<seiflotfy> once we contribute code we will have a purpose to maintain the code
<seiflotfy> which will lead to us evolving and growing the developers base for our code
<thelinuxer> ah ok
<seiflotfy> and with first hands experience in contributing upstream we can actually give better presentations and more advanced tutorials
<thelinuxer> of course :) please ping me when it's near to get ready
<thelinuxer> I might try to join in
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: ^
<seiflotfy> awesome
<seiflotfy> even if for a day
<thelinuxer> I would like to meet the hackers and get some work done :)
<thelinuxer> but please tell me a little early to be able to squeeze it in and get ready
<seiflotfy> will do
<seiflotfy> 2 weeks notice is ok?
<thelinuxer> yeah sure
<thelinuxer> also links for tutorials and hacking guides would be great
<seiflotfy> yeah those will be prepared before the hackfest
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: cool
<Wazery> hi seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> hey Wazery
<seiflotfy> hopw r u
<Wazery> fine
<Wazery> and u?
<thelinuxer> seiflotfy: you wanted to check something with Wazery ?
<seiflotfy> sorry in a meeting
<seiflotfy> :P
<thelinuxer> cool
<seiflotfy> ok Wazery do you have time this summer
<seiflotfy> just 3 days between 9th and 21st of july
<Wazery> fine if 3 days
<Wazery> sorry I will go for sleep
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-23
<MohamedAlaa98> hi Wahid :)
<MohamedAlaa98> hi Mahmoud :)
<Wahid> hi
<MohamedAlaa98> اهلا بيكم في الشانل :)
<MohamedAlaa98> Wahid هو انت Garib Wahid?
<MohamedAlaa98> أزيك mahmodsabry
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<mahmodsabry> الحمد لله تمام
<MohamedAlaa98> منور الشانل :)
<mahmodsabry> منورة بيكم
<abdelrahmanbon> hello
<MohamedAlaa98> hi abderhamanbon
<abdelrahmanbon> hello
<MohamedAlaa98> الشانل منور بيك :)
<abdelrahmanbon> دا نورك
<abdelrahmanbon> python
<anwar_elmakrahy> it seems that its the first time i join this channel :$ xD :D
<anwar_elmakrahy> how are you guys :D?
<cseslam> السلام عليكم
<cseslam> Seif
<seiflotfy> hey cseslam
<seiflotfy> so i am hacing a hackfest at my place sometimes between 9th and 21st of july
<cseslam> Hey Bro
<seiflotfy> working mostly on zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> and zeitgeist related ubuntu task
<seiflotfy> we got those tasks from canonical itself
<cseslam> great, in cairo ?
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> we will arrange a place for you to stay
<cseslam> isa i will be there in cairo maybe on 10 huly
<cseslam> july*
<cseslam> i have a place to stay no worries
<cseslam> in "Agouza"
<seiflotfy> awesome
<seiflotfy> cseslam: what other languages can you hack in
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> cseslam: ping ping
<cseslam> i have a little bit experience with c, but just a little
<cseslam> also good with php
<cseslam> was trying 'Vala' 2 days ago
<seiflotfy> cseslam: do you want to do a big contirbution that will be used by gnome, kde and ubuntu
<seiflotfy> i have a python script i need translated into vala
<seiflotfy> are you up for that?
<seiflotfy> 300 lines of python
<seiflotfy> if you do that it will land into zeitgeist-datahub and will be used by "empathy" and "folks"
<seiflotfy> which are used in gnome and unity :D
<cseslam> i could give it a try
<cseslam> but i am not that good with vala
<cseslam> but i can try
<seiflotfy> cseslam: its worth a try buddy
<seiflotfy> cseslam: come to #zeitgeist
<MohamedAlaa98> hi ceslam :)
<MohamedAlaa98> *cseslam
<cseslam> hi m7md
<seiflotfy> cseslam: join #zeitgeist
<cseslam> coming
<MohamedAlaa98> what about me?
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: dont ask
<seiflotfy> come
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> cseslam: why you didn't joined?
<cseslam> sry i have some problem here, 1 min ><
<MohamedAlaa98> type /join #zeitgeist
<cseslam> i am there now
#ubuntu-eg 2012-05-24
<thelinuxer> hi mohamed-ragab
<thelinuxer> glad to have u here :)
<mohamed-ragab> Hi thelinuxer
<mohamed-ragab> thelinuxer,
<mohamed-ragab> YOU Know me ?
<thelinuxer> mohamed-ragab: sorry got disconnected several times
<thelinuxer> actually I don't :)
<mohamed-ragab> No prob
<thelinuxer> just welcoming you here
<mohamed-ragab> thelinuxer, You are welcom
<thelinuxer> anyone interested in free software is a friend
<mohamed-ragab> from cairo ?
<mohamed-ragab> you are right
<thelinuxer> yes I am, you ?
<mohamed-ragab> yes
<thelinuxer> cool
<thelinuxer> we should come to our next meeting ba2a
<mohamed-ragab> i hope
<thelinuxer> I meant you*
<thelinuxer> cool catch u later isA :)
<mohamed-ragab> انا بعرف بعد ما بيخلص
<mohamed-ragab> i know
<thelinuxer> will try to announce it early isA
<mohamed-ragab> isA
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-22
<xiad> el salam 3alekom....mumken tshofo el mushkela de?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/297552/how-to-enable-my-nvidia-vga-card-permanently
<thelinuxer> xiad: I will try to get someone to answer your question isA
<xiad> okay; thanx in advance :D
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-23
<goku23> hihii
#ubuntu-eg 2013-05-24
<sealman> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<sealman> Hi, everybody.
<sealman> I'm newbie here. I'm from Indonesia.
<philipballew> ah man, we missed him/her
#ubuntu-eg 2016-05-27
<mmmm> I am looking for job in this area. in case someone know something, tell me.
#ubuntu-eg 2020-05-18
<arim> hello?
